# I joined the Baymaster Scooter project boat club!



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks to the inspiration of Sylvan, Kodman, Majekster and Paragod I'm taking on my first project boat. Same as Paragod's, and the other Baymaster owner (name escapes me now). Here is the start, step one is to get her from Rockport to San Antonio on this trailer.. Pics and more to come. Also, I didn't take the motor, she's just a dry hull. 
Plan-
1) smaller console
2) build front deck box
3) pick up a motor
4) re work trailer
5) nida core floor 
just to name a few things.
Thanks again to all for sharing your projects I will do my best to share the goings on for this little rig.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Looking forward to watching this one! Good luck with it.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet wish my console was as clean as yours Im going to have to get a new one


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Man yall are going to make me wanna redo a Baymaster scooter now lol ......Good find!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Had to leave her in Rockport, just didn't trust that trailer to make the long ride back to SA. First order of business 2 new galvanized hubs, re-pack the bearings and see if it's possible to upgrade the tire size as those 12" tires make me nervous as heck for the tow to SA. 
@Para - the console is huge almost 36 inches wide, how wide is the console on your baymaster? btw, yes it's clean just need to replace the board under it, but did yours have 3 bullet holes in the glass????
Thanks fellas I will certainly keep you updated, going down Tuesday to do the trailer work and then bring her home and start the rest of it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Another thread that will be really cool to follow... Make sure you take lots of pics and please keep up posted!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

very cool project!
Keep us posted.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Wish I could stumble across one of these, would like to try my hand at a boat project. Half tempted to talk to my neighbor about the Carolina skiff he has rotting away in his yard.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

What is a reasonable price to pay for a "project", similar to that?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mako232 said:


> What is a reasonable price to pay for a "project", similar to that?


Not much u have to be sure u can recoop your funds when u sell it Like the SW I just did I started in the green before I started working on it I sold all the stuff off it I would not use in the rebuild so that I could have a jump start on the spending during the rebuild.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

When I'm done with this one, I'm going to share with everyone the spreadsheet of costs as I'm curious myself on the costs of my first one! 
More pics, wife and I cleaned up the console. Got the windshield off, grab rail, depth finder bracket and steering cable all taken off. Got to the steering wheel and got slowed down. 
Got the nut off of the steering wheel, now can't remove the steering wheel. Any suggestions? 
Plan with the console is to cut out the shelf, then remove the helm and begin sanding down and cleaning this thing up. Will reinforce the top of the console so that I can stand on it, and then try to configure a shelf that can serve as a combo dry storage area along with open storage as space is a premium on a 14ft boat. 
But none of that starts until we get the dam steering wheel off!!!!!!!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Best pic of them all and hopefully a good omen, catfishing!


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Either tap on it with a hammer on the sides till it comes loose or invest is a steering wheel puller. The shaft is tapered getting wider the closer to the helm. The nut make a compressed fit against the shaft.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Got the steering wheel off! Went to Advance Auto Parts and "rented" their steering wheel puller and it came right off. Now that I've got that off I can't tell whether the tube cap comes off of the bottom of the helm or the piece unscrews to get to the set screws for the entire assembly.
Went to Harbor Freight and bought a sawzall and cut the shelf off of the console, will use the old shelf as a base and glass in a new shelf.
Went to Magnum trailer to purchase new trailer tires and rims, heading down to Rockport in the morning to pick up the boat and trailer. First stop is to pick up the new hubs at Discount Auto Parts in Rockport, then install 'em and back to San Antonio.
Thanks to all!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

After buying new 13" tires and galvanized rims to upgrade from the 4.8 X 12's and new galvanized hubs, she's ready for the trip home. Went back today to buy the extra one so I could have a spare. Glad I didn't chance bringing it home over the weekend, the one hub was missing either 2 or 3 lugs and was loose on the spindle. Good news no damage to the spindle and after a test drive this evening seems good to go. Seems like so far this is a trailer project, haven't even touched the boat just the console.
Got a quote on 2X3 tubing to fix up the cross members of the trailer, sounds like about $150 bucks for 20ft of galvanized. Since I couldn't weld myself out of a paper bag, found that Magnum will weld for $70 per hour.
Made contact with Nida Core yesterday and have quoted me two 4X8 sheets for $2.75(approx) per sf. Only question I have is how do you bolt down the console and ice box holders/aluminum into Nidacore? Doesn't seem like it will hold screws.
Last thing is their a way to check if the foam is wet inside a sealed stringer without having to tear the whole thing apart?


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice project...I had a bad experience with magnum on a trailer fix last year
So right around the corner on occonor rd there's a trailer company that did the 
Job for half the cost...ill look up the name for u if ur interested...


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Can always use help with trailer people. Are you talking about Southwest Tire/Wheel/Trailer?


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

It's called specialty trailer located on occonor rd close to 35...


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> Can always use help with trailer people. Are you talking about Southwest Tire/Wheel/Trailer?


Yup in San Antonio, thats who I would call. Also. If they are going to weld your trailer, make sure that everything is covered very well with cold proccess galvanizing spray and not silver spray paint. 
It will make your repairs last longer.

As far as the console goes, If it were me, I would screw it to your stringers directly and glass it in. Maybe just leave a channel in the nida core to set it or make sure and mark the stringers well so you can hit them after installing the deck. Some large screws can go along way in helping hold everything together. I have had to remount consoles in 3 different boats because they came loose while running...


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the specialty trailer connection! Absolutely right on the galvanize. I'm actually taking it to SW Galvanize after they weld on the cross members of the trailer to get the whole thing regalvanized. Should look great when finished.
I spoke to the technical guy at Nida Core today(very helpful) and he suggested that I channel out the area and fill it with their transom repair product and then should be able to screw into it with no problem.
The problem with the stringers in this boat is that they're all fiberglass no wood on top. I plan on covering them with marine grade plywood probably 6 inches wide so that I do have something sturdy to screw into.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

The journey back home was uneventful, my bearing and hub work lasted the 3 hours home. Realized how much of a total POS this trailer really is, in the excitement of the buy I seemed to overlook the magnitude of the problem. To keep the bunks from falling off and the crossmembers from falling off I did some engineering to keep them up with the ratchet tie down. I AM A *******!
Went to buy the steel today and got a 20 ft piece for 55 bucks.
Finished cutting off the back of the deck and moved the boat off of the trailer and into my garage for it's real work. Vacuumed the mess tonight and will finish cutting off the front deck tomorrow.
Also, tomorrow will cut the bad metal off and get the trailer welded before it' s bath of galvanized bubbles!
More tomorrow.........


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

u need a new trailer


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

u pulled the guts out of the steering wheel just take your new sawzall and cut the shaft off and behind that black cap u have left on there are 3 bolts remove them and the rest of the helm will come out u will find it is cheaper to buy a helm kit with cable than indiv parts


----------



## skiff_meister (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking forward to the progress. Been thinking about putting Nida Core once I start to redo my Dargel. I am rooting for you!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Cut off the rusty cross members of my boat trailer, grinded the old welds off and gave them a clean trailer to work with. Towed it over to the welder to get my steel that I bought welded on, and learned to never cut off all of the cross members as this can take the trailer out of square and cause you to eat tires. 
Will pick up the trailer Wed/Thurs and take it right over to be galvanized, then we'll have something to look at. 
Wife snuck a few pics of me while grindin.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Finally got the rest of the front deck off! This took some work but can honestly tell you that all of the wood is out of the boat. Waiting for my questions to be repied to by Nidacore re: the floor and we should start to be ready to lay down some Nidacore.
A couple of thoughts I would like you to give me some feedback on.
1) the console's steering/throttle harnesses sat on top of the deck enclosed in the tube that's in the picture. Should I drill into the main stringer to install a 3-4" PVC tube that will house that below deck?
2) on top of the stringers there was 1/4" X 3" plywood that was glassed in without mat. there is a great deal of the hard resin on the stringer that will kkep the area from being smooth and flush. What's the best way to get rid of that?
3) how hard is it to remove and then reinstall the stainless rub rail that is completely around the boat? Looks like a beeyotch!
Thanks to all!


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Since you have your boat in the garage, this may be a good idea in the event you want to move it around. You can start reading friscoboaters thread starting on post #47 through #52. He built a dolly for his boat so he could move it around in his garage. This is also an excellent forum for rebuilding boats as well. Thanks, Steven

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=358277&page=5


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

More pics tonight, finished the sanding, grinding, etc. boat is ready for the floor.
Great suggestion for the heat gun as the rub rail came right off.
Trailer pics up next!


----------



## probly.out.fishing (May 20, 2010)

i saw this one for sale! my neighbor has the same hull its an awesome little boat.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Picked up the trailer yesterday evening and spent today putting the hardware and bunks on. Quite a difference the galvanizing makes, if any of you need a trailer re-galvanized David Shannon over @ SW Galvanizing will charge you a minimum of $450 bucks but it is well worth it. Felt like today was the first real progress made as the trailer will have the bow stop and tongue jack back on tomorrow. Only needs left are lights, and license plate bracket. 
Also decided that I will build raise the floor from the console to the transom to allow the rigging tube to not cut into to the stringers. Here we go!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

probly- thanks, looking forward to it. I was excited to find it, but it has been some work. Have budgeted about $4K to get it where it needs to be, hopefully it will be my poor man's answer to an air boat.

I also picked up 4 4X8 sheets of 1/2" marine grade plywood. I just couldn't afford to drop the coin on the nida core or any other composite floor. I'll glass in a 4" wide 1/2" cap on the stringers and then bond the wood to the caps. 
Then a casting deck on the front and the elevated console to hide my rigging tube. 
We're getting there!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Great looking work! Green to you........


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> Picked up the trailer yesterday evening and spent today putting the hardware and bunks on. Quite a difference the galvanizing makes, if any of you need a trailer re-galvanized David Shannon over @ SW Galvanizing will charge you a minimum of $450 bucks but it is well worth it. Felt like today was the first real progress made as the trailer will have the bow stop and tongue jack back on tomorrow. Only needs left are lights, and license plate bracket.
> Also decided that I will build raise the floor from the console to the transom to allow the rigging tube to not cut into to the stringers. Here we go!


 Looks like mine LOL:cheers:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

And got a 200 merc in the grate in the back for it .LOL


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Here are the pics of my brand new used motor! 89 Yammy 70hp


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Great Project! I've got an '89 70hp Yammie. That engine is bullet proof.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, I've heard that from some others as well. What boat do you have yours on? Curious how gas consumption will be on this motor.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

It's on a '90 Wethawk, er Bayhawk. Honestly, I don't pay attention to the gas consumption. All I know is that when I go out fishing, I always get home.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Keep up the good work Bro!


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

*location*

Where are you located? If you don't mind I would like to stop by sometime if it's OK to check out a rebuild in progress in person.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Alright men, we made some big time progress since my last post. The floor is done! David King over near Seguin did a heckuva job on the glass, the front box, buring the rigging tube under the deck and compounding the console, hull and hull sides. 
Took her down to David Wilson @ Ron Hoover Marine today along with my brand new used 89 70hp motor to be rigged. Should be ready in a couple of weeks. Almost ready!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

More finished pics........


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Motor is on, battery installed, gas tank in, waiting on throttle and steering cables and guages. This weekend?????


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Rockportfisherman,*

any plans to put a rub rail back on after all of your efforts? I highly encourage one, and think it will be a mistake you will regret in short order. There are a lot of different ones made, and I have no insight on cost, but the concrete, steel, and wood fixtures such, as anchors, docks, dock cleats, ramps, etc. will eat that epoxy finish off the gunnel edge pretty fast. There is sometimes even a nail or two sticking out from a dock where a board or bumper came off. Keep up the good work.:cheers:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Man I have to work on mine faster !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Just found this thread - Cool!! I rebuilt the same Baymaster model a couple years ago - I'll take a picture and post it up.. No doubt, great little boats!


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

If you want a bigger gas tank(like a 25 gallon) you can PM castnbig. I think he had one forsale, but not sure.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Group question....
1) does anyone know of anybody that makes the cushions for the 94 qt igloos?
2) can you hardwire a newer guage to an older harness as the plugs don't match.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

1) Academy up here carries them in white.. If that helps
2) As long as the (If tach) it has a pole selection and you can set it correctly than yes. Other than that you should be ok with hardwireing any other gauge.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea trials yesterday, what a blast. Christening next weekend, driving out of the dock had a smile across my face!


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Turned out great.*

You got any in the water shots? Great looking boat.

Jorge


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Hows it run? I have some rubrail left if u want to put some on yours.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Finally a shot on the water limit of reds in shallow water. Her name is the most beautiful name in the world "Tina" (in the voice of Forrest Gump)!
The boat absolutely runs in spit, takes a bit of water to get up but as I get used to her she really does the job. My poor man's airboat!


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Looks awsome!*

****, that looks great. Wow, that looks like it floats level.

-J-


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

appreciate that J-. she burns the shoreline like nobody's business!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome job......


----------



## Luv2Q (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fun read ..*

It sure was fun to follow the start-to-finish dialogue on your project. Awesome job! You've got me revved up to do something similar, and I've only had my new-to-me Skiff for 2 weeks!

Thanks for the information & entertainment ..

John


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks to all, I'll post the expenses sheet here before too long. That was the interesting part to me.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

gretjob and nice looking boat for sure.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, it's been a while and have done some things to get her close to finishing. Since my last post added a jackplate, and a new 70hp Yamaha motor. Will provide pictures later, picked her up a new Coastline trailer last week and now have the Baymaster decals to complete the rebranding. 
Going to put a good coat of wax before decals and she should be good to go. 
Have been a bit frustrated with the 3 blade prop, not the hole shot I'm really looking for.
BudaAggie turned me on to a windshield guy in Portland, ironically, where I bought the boat.
Looking for a new stainless steering wheel and will cap off with a new grab rail for the console.
I can smell the finish line!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Got the decals and a good coat of wax on her.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

1


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Close up


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

She's going to Corpus tomorrow to get her new windshield and get a new grab rail. 4 blade prop while I'm here and a new steering wheel and we are DONE!


----------

